
#MeToo Hasn’t Changed Much in Tech… yet – Project Include – Medium - rbanffy
https://medium.com/projectinclude/metoo-hasnt-changed-much-in-tech-yet-dbd8c104e500
======
modbait
On the contrary, the change has been like night and day. An invisible curtain
has dropped into place, and every word is carefully cleaned and pressed.
Everyone is suspect now.

